# ** The official Wolfsgart picture thread**



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2229345023557.127235.1545786460&type=1&notif_t=like

heres 107 pics from sunday


----------



## matthewx (Aug 21, 2005)

kap0ne said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2229345023557.127235.1545786460&type=1&notif_t=like
> 
> heres 107 pics from sunday




Maybe a link for those who don't have Facebook?


----------



## NHEVOV (Mar 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## smoothAMBER (Apr 6, 2010)

:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Dubbtek (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Al, but i dont see any B5's in there.......:sly:

Anyone else take any pics? I saw tons of ppl with cameras - start uploading!! ha ha ha


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

sorry they has us in out our lil corner that but time i left it and started taking pics of everything else , people had moved so i started snapping random pics and left

i missed all the audi's too


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

matthewx said:


> Maybe a link for those who don't have Facebook?


working on it i was about to upload to flicker but battery died on camera


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

kap0ne said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2229345023557.127235.1545786460&type=1&notif_t=like
> 
> heres 107 pics from sunday


Please post up your facebook account log and pass so those of us that don't play facebook can view the pics.


----------



## NHEVOV (Mar 28, 2008)

Veedubgti said:


> Please post up your facebook account log and pass so those of us that don't play facebook can view the pics.


..... :screwy:


----------



## smoothAMBER (Apr 6, 2010)

Veedubgti said:


> Please post up your facebook account log and pass so those of us that don't play facebook can view the pics.


Huh?:banghead:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

here are a few, the rest are here:

http://gengstout.com/blog/2011/08/01/wolfsgart-2011/


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

Veedubgti said:


> Please post up your facebook account log and pass so those of us that don't play facebook can view the pics.


yea i'm all over that


----------



## Dubbtek (Dec 30, 2009)

Great pics blue bags, anyone else have any pics from the event???


----------



## Hotwing (May 31, 2011)

http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w154/dtp_graffitiboy/Wolfsgart 2011/

Heres a link to the few photos I took before my uncharged camera died


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

kap0ne said:


> yea i'm all over that


It's sarcasm. Why you'd link your photos to a private social club for 3 year old children to 97 year old great-grandmas is beyond me.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

Veedubgti said:


> It's sarcasm. Why you'd link your photos to a private social club for 3 year old children to 97 year old great-grandmas is beyond me.


i do it like this for ever show and your the first to complain about it


----------



## luckypenney (Nov 29, 2010)

A few I took.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627344256220/


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

some


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

Less bickering more photo showing! sheesh, for a minute there I thought you two were married!


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

Ive said:


>


Thanks man. Only shot of my car I've seen from the weekend, ha ha.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

ThatGuyRyan said:


> Thanks man. Only shot of my car I've seen from the weekend, ha ha.












Bitch, please!


----------



## Rubba DUB DUB 603 (Oct 28, 2010)

any pics of the yellow cabby with the huge stack?:laugh:


----------



## Paulski-FR (Jul 23, 2010)

uploading pics now, here's one taken inside the building


----------



## NPelletier (Feb 1, 2011)

Rubba DUB DUB 603 said:


> any pics of the yellow cabby with the huge stack?:laugh:


DYLAN! 3/4 of the way down the page bruddah!
http://fuelriders.com/posts/wolfsgart-2011


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

*A few from me*


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)




----------

